# SE-L Tails



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

highly regarded nice looking tail lights only found on the sentra SE-L... one model, one year (99) Thanks to seth I got my hands on a set for a good price (80 shipped) Here is a pic during install... it is finished, but the car is not... more to come later










-James


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good. 

Did you get them from Broadway Auto Parts? Thats where I got my SE-L Side Skirts. I like how you painted over the "Sentra GXE" emblems also.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea i got them from broadway. they were VERY good to deal with. I sent the money order but forgot to specify my part and they called me that day to make sure they sent the right thing. Did you recieve your skirts or install them yet? And thanks for the compliment on the emblems, I stole the idea from my friends dodge avenger. I think it looks better than shaving, now all I need is to hose the sucker down a bit.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
Looks good. Wish I had the cash. The whote looks especially good on darker (black) cars.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah I agree. They are very easy to work with. I got my side skirts I think in two weeks. I havent put them on yet because I need to paint them, and Im gonna wait till I get a new bumper till I put it on. 

But that all has to wait till after I get about $700 worth of engine work done. This sucks because Im not upgrading anything.

PS. Dont worry Seth. Im gonna post pics soon.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

are you gonna fix those corners though?
I noticed that the left tail had Red and then Clear.
but the right tail has the Red and Orange look.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ya i only ordered one... silly me

just kidding that was during the install to show the difference between the two... to me the white looks a LOT better than the orange... Also that center piece I spray painted myself 2 weeks ago and it came out decent for my standards. Im happy with it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well I do like the Red and Clear much better.
But away from that, it looks great! I like the work


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

NICE TAILS!  they look like mine


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I can definately tell that you're in New York..  

They look good though.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh and that trunk looks good. Did you just use some black paint? I can't do that with my silver car, hehe. I'm going to have to use the basecoat/clearcoat combo to make it work.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

good choice. they look good man.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Theres sum kid who stoppped me on the road and said he had sum clears for sale--he wants $80 (yeah right now sure......)

Im thinking Ill get em for like 40-50 and then make em into SE-ls with sum paint.....

Hmmmm--well maybe not it seems like these lights are all over this forum now....Hey but they look good Dryboy


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*MP2050*

If you do get the clear tails. I think you should keep them clear. I would look good with the white on white scheme. That is what I am planning on doing.


DryBoy,

How did you paint the center tail bar? Did you take it off your car then spary paint it? Can you do a little writeup for it?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sure, here's my write up...

I unscrewed the 6 screws holding it in. Brought it to my room and sanded it smooth and cleaned it. I primed it with plastic primer and sprayed it with Import Auto paint golor black. This goes for about 3 bucks a can. I taped the reverse lights when I sprayed for obvious reasons. I have a few imperfections from while it was drying people trying to pick it up, but I would just put on another coat until it came good. I dont know what else to write... it took about 5 hours all together ,but most of the time was spent waiting for the paint to dry. -James


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

How did you get the Nissan emblem off and back on? I don't want mine to fall off after I paint mine.. 

I'm getting a 12.5 oz spray can combo from Paintscratch of my base coat and clear coat. Then I'd have to get that plastic primer. Thanks for the write up, I didn't know that thing screwed off..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The nissan emblem comes off with a screw driver. Its held on by two prongs and silicone. I did the same thing on my car but with white paint. I sanded it with 400 grit fine sanding paper and painted it with "cloud white" that i got from Autozone. I should have used clear coat after though.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

So you just pry it off eh? Does it pop back on easily?

And because of my color, there's no way to do mine without using a clear coat. The base color is a goldish yellow... how it turns out to be a nice looking silver is pretty cool.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh yes... i forgot that part... I pried that sucker off. The 2 tabs broke so I put it back on with CRAZEEEEEEEE glue. its holding up alrght.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Theres sum kid who stoppped me on the road and said he had sum clears for sale--he wants $80 (yeah right now sure......)
> 
> Im thinking Ill get em for like 40-50 and then make em into SE-ls with sum paint.....
> 
> Hmmmm--well maybe not it seems like these lights are all over this forum now....Hey but they look good Dryboy *


Ok, if you get the clears, you can make the SE-L's.

Heat the clears and remove the clear turnsignal lenses.
Now, heat the stockers and remove the amber turnsignal lenses.
Then you silicone the clear turnsignal lenses to the stockers and now you have SE-L's.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Ok, if you get the clears, you can make the SE-L's.
> 
> Heat the clears and remove the clear turnsignal lenses.
> Now, heat the stockers and remove the amber turnsignal lenses.
> Then you silicone the clear turnsignal lenses to the stockers and now you have SE-L's. *



Damn and here I was about to paint them ....I ddint even think about doing this--SEAN


But damn I dunno it seems like the SE-Ls are becoming to common around here...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I should only have mine for a year or so.

I'll be moving on to something else.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you already have the full clears, why not just paint the full clears red, since you already took them apart. Or at least paint it a similar color to your car (black for black, blue for blue, etc.) Cops shouldn't give you trouble since they still light up red, and even when off you have that huge red reflector so that part of the deal is covered too.

Seth


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *sure, here's my write up...
> 
> I unscrewed the 6 screws holding it in. Brought it to my room and sanded it smooth and cleaned it. I primed it with plastic primer and sprayed it with Import Auto paint golor black. This goes for about 3 bucks a can. I taped the reverse lights when I sprayed for obvious reasons. I have a few imperfections from while it was drying people trying to pick it up, but I would just put on another coat until it came good. I dont know what else to write... it took about 5 hours all together ,but most of the time was spent waiting for the paint to dry. -James *


I looked under there today... did you mean 6 nuts? instead of screws? It looks like the plastic piece in the middle has prongs going through and are tightened on by some nuts... I didn't see any washers in there. Then of course, I'd just have to unplug the reverse lights. I saw some screws, but those looked maybe to be holding the lock.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea nuts not screws... sorry


And if you make SE-L tails Sean's way you can sell the other ones that are red turn / clear break as the ones available at nopi and probably get 60 bucks back on the deal. 

-James


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *yea nuts not screws... sorry
> 
> 
> And if you make SE-L tails Sean's way you can sell the other ones that are red turn / clear break as the ones available at nopi and probably get 60 bucks back on the deal.
> ...


LOL.....good thinking  

Seth if I was gonna go all red I would just do it with the stock red/oranges I have now....I want to use the clear brake in sum way to match the reverse UKNOW


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I meant paint the lens red (or any color you like), but leave the turn signal part clear.

Seth


----------

